# Data from Lifepak



## dhaage (Jun 22, 2012)

Does anyone know of a way to get data from the Lifepak 15 to a PC. I only need a copy of the Code Summary, no need to interact with the data in anyway other then Print-to-PDF.  We are going to be using a free software from the state for  electronic PCR, and I would like to include the reports with it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 22, 2012)

CodeStat. The software from Physio.


----------



## dhaage (Jun 22, 2012)

I see I clicked the wrong board to put this in, I apologize, if a Mod could move it to Equipment, I would appreciate it.

I was wondering if there might be a way that was free or nearly so. Since I don't need the analyzing part.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 22, 2012)

Moved to  Ambulances and Equipment.


----------



## Simusid (Jun 22, 2012)

I've asked our physio rep how/if I can get a copy of the LifeNet software development kit (V9).   They may say "sign an NDA and give us $3k" or they may say "hey here you go, we hope you build something that makes us more popular!"   We'll see what happens!


----------



## lawndartcatcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Simusid said:


> I've asked our physio rep how/if I can get a copy of the LifeNet software development kit (V9).   They may say "sign an NDA and give us $3k" or they may say "hey here you go, we hope you build something that makes us more popular!"   We'll see what happens!



It's the former. And something about "my immortal soul in perpetuity".


----------



## kyparamedic (Jun 22, 2012)

What ePCR software will you be using? They may already have a contract with Physio for the software in order to import it.


----------



## ditchdoc125 (Jun 25, 2012)

Our system uses the Physio-Control LifeNet PC gateway and a Bluetooth interface with the LP12/15. We use the Medusa Siren 9.something ePCR software. Works beautifully, usually, but I understand there was a ton of programming done in the background to make it work. It is also a battery intensive procedure for both toughbook and monitor, but less so with the 15's.


----------

